

The Digital Imprimatur [2003] - edj
http://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/digital-imprimatur/

======
_delirium
Interesting and pretty thorough discussion. Might need updating after 7 years,
and not sure I agree with all of it, but it's all worth thinking about.

FWIW, the author of the piece has been around in tech forever: he was one of
the co-founders of Autodesk, and wrote large parts of the original AutoCAD.

